# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Gastrotricos.

## frfmfrfm

Buenos días compañeros vamos al lío, esta vez presento al genero Gastrotrichia, del griego gaster, vientre y thrix, pelo, os preguntareis como puede haber microorganismos con este aspecto en una gota de agua ? pues si os vale de consuelo yo también pero ahí están y son microcoscopicos, que no se pueden ver a simple vista.

Seguro que os habéis bebido más de uno, no preocuparos que yo también.

En los ecosistemas de agua dulce densidad de población de los gastrotricos puede llegar a alcanzar los 158 indivuduos / 10 cm2.





Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

embalses al 100% (02-nov-2016),HUESITO (31-oct-2016),Jonasino (30-oct-2016),Los terrines (30-oct-2016),perdiguera (30-oct-2016),willi (03-nov-2016)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros subo un vídeo para acabar con este tema, como os comente en anteriores sport estaba fotografiando algunos protozoos que por su velocidad me había sido imposible y este era otro de esos.
La paciencia y la constancia algunas veces te da sorpresas.

Gastrotricos.




Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

embalses al 100% (02-nov-2016),HUESITO (01-nov-2016),Jonasino (02-nov-2016),Los terrines (01-nov-2016),willi (03-nov-2016)

----------


## HUESITO

Madre mia!.
Visto así, da no se que.....Por suerte yo no bebo agua  :Cool:  solo cerveza....
Un saludo y gracias por tu paciencia Francisco.

----------

embalses al 100% (02-nov-2016),frfmfrfm (01-nov-2016),Jonasino (02-nov-2016),willi (03-nov-2016)

----------

